# Khakis vs jeans



## bmiller (Jun 22, 2006)

Gentleman,

I have read quite a few posts extolling the wearing of khakis. While I agree they tend to be more comfortable than jeans, at least for me, every woman I have spoken to about this says the same thing...."Khakis are boring, old man pants." I certainly don't make my clothing decisions based on what other people think, however being an eligible bachelor dressing to appeal to the opposite sex is at least somewhat of a consideration. Come to think of it I can't remember the last time I saw some guy wearing them except at work.
What do you think?

Thanks.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

You need to hang out with a better class of women.

Then try on some old man shoes!!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Many young women believe that the epitome of cool is a pair of distressed, embroidered, pimped-out jeans which drag on the ground topped by an Ed Hardy t-shirt.

I advise avoiding such women.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> You need to hang out with a better class of women.


LOL. :icon_smile_big:

While I do love my khakis, I have noticed that many here are either afraid or to affected to admit that jeans are a classic staple--particularly for the sub-60 year-old crowd.

Wear whatever you like. If the women dig it, all the better.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Being an old man myself I guess I can wear the old man clothes; however, I'm like you in that I tend to prefer jeans for casual wear, with my khakis being worn more often than not as my default business casual attire. Having said that I don't necessarily consider khakis to be old man clothing as they can be dressed up or down much in the same manner as a pair of jeans.

This picture from GQ magazine shows how a young person might wear a pair of khakis in a social situation and still feel comfortable in the company of denim wearing friends.










And in this picture the late Carl Sagan shows how an older person might do it.










Cruiser


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I have not owned a pair of jeans for over a decade. In fact, when I dated and then married my wife, I did not own a pair of jeans, having given them up after my freshman year in college.

Try wearing some proper tousers, something that hangs nicely and maintains a sharp crease... I have yet to hear a woman complain about those.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

smujd said:


> Wear whatever you like. If the women dig it, all the better.


We already have one "Cruiser!!"


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> We already have one "Cruiser!!"


While I do enjoy high parise, not sure it's warranted here. :icon_smile:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

What do I think? Why, I usually try to do so several times a day. Very often about cabbages, but when I think about jeans and khakis and women, I am reminded of a young female character in a not-so-old film who responded to the advances of a young man by saying, "Sometimes I like sweet, and sometimes I like sour, and sometimes I don't know what I like." You may wish to ponder that.


----------



## caktaylor (Sep 3, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> Many young women believe that the epitome of cool is a pair of distressed, embroidered, pimped-out jeans which drag on the ground topped by an Ed Hardy t-shirt.


I just cannot understand the appeal of those shirts.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I wear jeans and am particular about wash and cut. I also wear khakis and particular about color and cut.

The two aren't mutually exclusive. They serve different purposes for some people, but there's no reason you can't have both in your casual rotation. (I assume that's what you're talking about here.)

If you're worried about looking like an old man then don't dress like an old man. Better yet, don't carry yourself that way. Especially when you're so worried about it. Get a pair of khakis. Make sure they fit. If they don't, they're no better than a pair of carpenter jeans. You'll probably have to shop around a little to figure out what you want in a pair of chinos and who makes them. If you need some help, there are plenty of trendy pieces of style advice that will tell you how to wear them and where to buy them. Just make sure you stay away from the non-iron, glossy/dressy varieties. My go to pair are the PRL Phillip Pant. Reasonably priced, durable, and comfortable.

Good luck. Although you shouldn't need it if you stop worrying about the material of your pants and more so how you look in them.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Some people . . .*

. . . just don't feel that their jeans are quite right until the back cuffs are frayed, there's a hole at the corner of the rear pocket made by their wallet, and the fly is worn white at the edge. These are often the same people who get jeans that _close with zippers!_:crazy:


----------



## The Raven (Nov 7, 2006)

I fondly remember the days BD... Before Dockers. I could wear my Khakis and not be like everyone else. The Dockers craze ruined that.

Although I would probably be considered an old man, you can wear khakis and not look that way. Flat front khakis are a blank canvas. The rest of your outfit and how you carry yourself is the paint on the canvas and will determine how you are perceived.


----------



## SashaV (Oct 18, 2009)

Lets not get pessimistic. Instead of saying "old men" pants, lets call it more mature, and girls love mature. At the end of the day its how you pull it off, in terms of fit and what your wearing them with. And another thing, boring isn't necessarily bad, your don't want your clothes to stand out. Also at the end of the day how much, can wearing khakis, disrupt your women pursuing. Btw this is coming from a 19 year old


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

One generality about this website (that I'm perceiving) is that most folks here prefer to stand out by what they wear. Although proper dress may be traditional, it is not all that common by the masses today. Therefore, to wear dress/sport shirts with khakis or wool pants falls greater in line with tradition than what is common. The question then becomes, how much do you want to stand out?

If you are going to a nightclub/bar and you are sub-35, the odds of seeing someone wearing anything but jeans are small. Even at an "ultra lounge" you will see a mix of black dress pants and jeans. You don't, however, see khakis. If "smart" jeans are perceived to be appropriate for nightlife, then wearing traditional clothes becomes out of place and relatively inappropriate. 

I say this while sitting at Starbucks with my BB sport shirt and a pair of khakis. If I were to go out on the town, however, I'd have to go change. The question again is, how much do you want to stand out?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Is it interesting that to be referred to as an older man is automatically assumed to be pejorative? While we may prefer the term "mature man," there is little alternative other than to die, which is often undesirable, or to pretend that we're our children, which seems to be the choice of much of America. One needs look no further for the genesis of this attitude than the role that the common American man is perceived to fill by certain interests - to consume and to produce. When increasing seniority is likely to result in a reduction in one or both of these, it becomes important to disparage that status. This has been highly successful.


----------



## oroy38 (Nov 11, 2009)

Jeans in a dark wash that fit well look every bit as good as khakis that fit well.

My advice? Instead of traditional khakis, pick up a set of chinos in a lighter color. They fit and hang more like jeans without actually being jeans. Also, don't forget about a nice set of corduroys!


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

There is nothing like a pair of good fitting, flat front khakis. I have a number of pair of the J Crew slim fit khakis, as well as their "Officer's Chino" and find them indispensable. As anyone who watches my fits in WAYWT will attest to, I also wear jeans a fair bit, but again, if you wear a pair of trim fitting (non-pleated) khakis and be careful they don't puddle up at the ankles, there's nothing like them. J Crew's "Bowery Pant" chinos are very nice, and don't look slubby at all.


----------



## SashaV (Oct 18, 2009)

IlliniFlyer said:


> One generality about this website (that I'm perceiving) is that most folks here prefer to stand out by what they wear. Although proper dress may be traditional, it is not all that common by the masses today. Therefore, to wear dress/sport shirts with khakis or wool pants falls greater in line with tradition than what is common. The question then becomes, how much do you want to stand out?
> 
> If you are going to a nightclub/bar and you are sub-35, the odds of seeing someone wearing anything but jeans are small. Even at an "ultra lounge" you will see a mix of black dress pants and jeans. You don't, however, see khakis. If "smart" jeans are perceived to be appropriate for nightlife, then wearing traditional clothes becomes out of place and relatively inappropriate.
> 
> I say this while sitting at Starbucks with my BB sport shirt and a pair of khakis. If I were to go out on the town, however, I'd have to go change. The question again is, how much do you want to stand out?


I'm gonna have to disagree. Now i don't want to speak of behalf of anyone, but men here don't spend thousands of dollars on an Oxxford suit, so people will be able to tell what brand it is or how much it cost. They buy it because of the quality and craftsmanship of the garment, because they feel comfortable and look good, people do notice this. You don't have to stand out to be complimented or appreciated.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Duh!*



IlliniFlyer said:


> If you are going to a nightclub/bar and you are sub-35, the odds of seeing someone wearing anything but jeans are small. Even at an "ultra lounge" you will see a mix of black dress pants and jeans. You don't, however, see khakis. If "smart" jeans are perceived to be appropriate for nightlife, then wearing traditional clothes becomes out of place and relatively inappropriate.


Who the heck would go out to a nightclub/bar wearing a pair of khakis? The possible exception being a resort, perhaps. Although applying "smart" to jeans might be a matter of debate, what young people wear clubbing isn't necessarily the standard for any other venue or time of day. Personally, I don't "get" the apparently huge concern with the age factor when determining the type of apparel to wear. I might understand someone wanting a more close fit, considering the current "look" of suits, for instance, but whether to wear a suit or not certainly shouldn't be determined based on whether those _d'un certain âge_ wear them.

One wears khakis or jeans, I should think, based on considerations of venue, weather/season, personal preference, ensemble, activity, etc., not necessarily in that order. Anyone who spends a lot of psychic energy worrying about whether a particular kind of garment might (shudder) make one appear older or the reverse has issues that won't be addressed in this forum:crazy:


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

CuffDaddy said:


> I have not owned a pair of jeans for over a decade. In fact, when I dated and then married my wife, I did not own a pair of jeans, having given them up after my freshman year in college.
> 
> Try wearing some proper tousers, something that hangs nicely and maintains a sharp crease... I have yet to hear a woman complain about those.


Amen, brother. 'Old men" used to be referred to as "grown up"-something young people aspired to do.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Not sure about the respective ages and locations of the previous posters, but I'm 25 and live in Phoenix.

I agree with the OP that khakis are a more mature pant. I hardly ever wear them for street wear. But when I do wear khakis I wear them with a polo shirt. I don't like that look very much, but would imagine if my polos were fitted the look would probably be better. I expect the problem you have with khakis is that you have nothing to pair them with that is considered "cool" other than more conservative dress. Did some picture searching and I take it back. A sweater with khakis looks very classy and good. I would wear that.

Back to jeans. I prefer the jeans and plain fitted t-shirt approach. But if your not fit, I suppose thats not much of an option. I'd probably opt for the conservative approach if I were overweight. It just looks better. Anyway, if you are fit, the white t-shirt and jeans is a classic.










As for type of jeans. I hate the distressed jeans. My only distressed jeans are jeans I've had for the past six years. Right now, I'm liking the Levi 501 shrink to fits. They fit me like a glove. They are thin along the waist, the seat is good, they sit higher than those low-rise jeans. Plus they feel and look like real denim.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Leighton said:


> Not sure about the respective ages and locations of the previous posters, but I'm 25 and live in Phoenix.
> 
> I agree with the OP that khakis are a more mature pant. I hardly ever wear them for street wear. But when I do wear khakis I wear them with a polo shirt. I don't like that look very much, but would imagine if my polos were fitted the look would probably be better. I expect the problem you have with khakis is that you have nothing to pair them with that is considered "cool" other than more conservative dress. Did some picture searching and I take it back. A sweater with khakis looks very classy and good. I would wear that.
> 
> ...


Now there's a creative look-so individual! Not like those boring "suits", eh? Duh....


----------



## Henry346 (Oct 31, 2009)

Depending on where you are geographically, khakis may be slightly peculiar for someone of our age range (17). When I visited Washington and lee, Wake Forest, and UVA down south, scouting out colleges, I instantly felt at home, I tended to stand out a lot less and everyone was a lot more accepting of sweaters, collared shirts, and khakis as more classy, and less overdressy. 

That being said, going to school in New York, it took people a week or two to get used to it, but asides from an extra long glance, it isn't too off. Attending a Manhattan high school where the dress code appears to be flannels, v necks, Nike SB's, Nike Dunks, skinny jeans, and fitted baseball caps, my friends (both those in the prior category as well as those more like me (just less stubborn in maintaining how they dress)) pretty much don't give me a second look. My regular attire is a rotation of RL, BB, Vineyard Vines, and a single Banana Republic sweater, a few RL and BB OCBD or polos, some khakis (or one really comfortable pair of broken in jeans that I use for sailing), and my sperry Chukkas or boat shoes. I suppose I could have bent a little bit after moving from suburban PA to the New York standard like some of my other better off friends, but I took a stand on principle:aportnoy:.

Now, like I said I might get a weird look every now and then, but honestly, in the long run, it's hardly noticeable or significant.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Who the heck would go out to a nightclub/bar wearing a pair of khakis? ...I don't "get" the apparently huge concern with the age factor when determining the type of apparel to wear


Age is a factor thanks to the OP's statement. Khakis may have once been what was socially acceptable but today they become out of place when attempting to "dress well" by the masses' definition. I'm not at all arguing the merits of the overly-casual attire most people wear. I'm simply stating that those who are going to wear traditional clothing (such as khakis) are standing out from the crowd. Which helps address this...



SashaV said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree. Now i don't want to speak of behalf of anyone, but men here don't spend thousands of dollars on an Oxxford suit, so people will be able to tell what brand it is or how much it cost.


That is not the "standing out" to which I refer. I am simply saying that khakis are out of place in the sub-35 (age) category. Call it a lack of maturity or lack of respect for the past, the point remains that the vast majority of people (especially younger) do not dress well, nor care to. If you are making any effort to dress better and you are sub-35 then you automatically stand out because the majority in this age group do not dress that way. Since jeans are much more typical for casual wear, khakis will automatically pigeon hole you into a group which more readily wears them, ie "old men."

But I definitely agree with another poster... the OP needs to hang out with a better class of women!


----------



## Henry346 (Oct 31, 2009)

This brings to mind a time when a friend actually asked me how I got my jeans to be so "authentic" with such a "unique fade." He was guessing at brands from Gucci to GAP. In reality they were a normal pair of random Polo blue jeans that had seen more than its share of diesel, lake water, sea water, and sun. If you're going to wear jeans, you might as well as do some dirty work in them I figure. Don't look half bad either.


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> Being an old man myself I guess I can wear the old man clothes; however, I'm like you in that I tend to prefer jeans for casual wear, with my khakis being worn more often than not as my default business casual attire. Having said that I don't necessarily consider khakis to be old man clothing as they can be dressed up or down much in the same manner as a pair of jeans.
> 
> This picture from GQ magazine shows how a young person might wear a pair of khakis in a social situation and still feel comfortable in the company of denim wearing friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

IlliniFlyer said:


> But I definitely agree with another poster... the OP needs to hang out with a better class of women!


I hope both of you are saying this in jest because it isn't very classy to suggest that someone is lacking in class simply because he or she prefers jeans to khakis. My wife always preferred that I wear jeans instead of khakis when there was a valid choice between the two, and she has always been a very classy lady. Even today at age 60 she tends to prefer jeans.

Here we are 20 years ago when we were about 40 years old, both wearing jeans. I think it would be best if we left references to class out of the discussion.










Cruiser


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

+1 with Cruiser.

Just because the people on these boards have a strong aversion to jeans, doesn't mean the rest of the world does.


----------



## bmoney (Mar 27, 2007)

*jeans*

I agree, I view khakis as old man pants as well. I wouldn't use the term since it is clearly a put-down, but that's what I think when I see them.

There is much room for denim to be done right, but overly distressed or too booty boot cut makes you look like that Jon & Kate guy...Hey, he's an eligible bachelor too...


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

oroy38 said:


> Jeans in a dark wash that fit well look every bit as good as khakis that fit well.


Um, no. De gustibus non est disputandum and all, but no.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

bmoney said:


> I agree, I view khakis as old man pants as well. I wouldn't use the term since it is clearly a put-down, but that's what I think when I see them.


Yes, *highly* successful.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> I hope both of you are saying this in jest because it isn't very classy to suggest that someone is lacking in class simply because he or she prefers jeans to khakis.
> Cruiser


Yes, it was completely in jest. I certainly didn't mean to evoke any emotions as it relates to class distinction. Based on other posts I've read on this forum, I can see why your question is valid and I apologize for my remark being misconstrued.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

The more I think about it, the more I believe solid wool or cotton casual pants are for men over the age of 40.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Just say, "Yeah, I know what you mean - guys in jeans look broke and unemployed to me too." :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

High quality raw selvedge denim (e.g. RRL, Rag & Bone) beats mediocre khaki any day, IMHO.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

IlliniFlyer said:


> But I definitely agree with another poster... the OP needs to hang out with a better class of women!


But those women aren't nearly as fun. Good night everybody!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
....and as I sit here browsing all these posts claiming khakis as "old man attire and recalling the many pairs of khakis hanging in my closet, in frustration, my knuckles knead the scalp beneath an almost white brush cut head of hair and I realize...it just might be true!


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I guess my region is preppier than I ever appreciated before, because young men certainly wear khakis around here. Khakis don't stand out at all, just another staple of the wardrobe of males whether they be in high school, college, or older.


----------



## phillyesq (Dec 9, 2008)

I think this all comes down to personal preference. I've reached the point in my life where I will look at something as a "Dad" item (e.g., Dad shoes), and rather than eschew the "Dad" item, it makes it almost more appealing. As my taste has matured, I've started to embrace many of the "Dad" type items. I always considered khakis to be "Dad" pants, in part because my father frequently wears khakis. 

However, for whatever reason, I just haven't gotten into khakis. I have a few pairs, and I'll wear them in certain situations, but I prefer jeans or wool trousers. I'm not a huge fan of khakis and a blue blazer (I prefer wool trousers) or khakis and a sweater (either jeans or wool).


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Gotta say, this thread seems like a weird development--weird but not necessarily unwelcome. I'm on a limited budget, but if I can be a traditional, overdressed old coot JUST BY WEARING KHAKIS AND A SHIRT WITH A COLLAR, why I think I can afford that.

Seriously, though, I'm surprised nobody has defended khakis as being more comfortable than jeans or wool in warm weather. Although I suppose the jeans crowd would say that's why God invented cargo pants.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Kurt N said:


> Gotta say, this thread seems like a weird development--weird but not necessarily unwelcome. I'm on a limited budget, but if I can be a traditional, overdressed old coot JUST BY WEARING KHAKIS AND A SHIRT WITH A COLLAR, why I think I can afford that.
> 
> *Seriously, though, I'm surprised nobody has defended khakis as being more comfortable than jeans or wool in warm weather. Although I suppose the jeans crowd would say that's why God invented cargo pants*.


I think that is because, for discussion purposes, we are probably assuming that weather is not a factor. It is the philosophical question: "do I give in to the peer pressure (especially from the ladies) or not" that is the crux of the matter? I guess that is one of the _few_ advantages a "mature" guy can have. We can scoff at the peer pressure of the younger set. But if you _are_ young, then it is still a dilemma.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Kurt N said:


> Seriously, though, I'm surprised nobody has defended khakis as being more comfortable than jeans or wool in warm weather. Although I suppose the jeans crowd would say that's why God invented cargo pants.


I didn't take that position because it wasn't really responsive to the issue raised. I don't wear jeans. I don't wear jeans for a variety of reasons, but "propriety" is not really one of them. Comfort, however, is. Especially in warm weather. But also because khakis don't bind in the crotch.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ Yeah, but what do you say on the "No" side of this philosophical question? If you're not allowed to invoke practical considerations, like comfort, what are you supposed to say that will count with "the younger set"? If the only consideration that's allowed to count is peer pressure, why even have this discssion?

So in other words (^) I think comfort IS responsive to the issue raised. You have to have something other than "peer pressure" to set against peer pressure.

To me, khakis for summer, jeans for winter seems like a reasonable middle ground. I've got nothing against jeans per se.

EDIT: OK on re-reading: the OP did say he agreed that khakis are more comfortable. My oversight.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

Kurt N said:


> To me, khakis for summer, jeans for winter seems like a reasonable middle ground. I've got nothing against jeans per se.


Or how about just both? I don't see how it has to be one or the other.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm 25 and much prefer khakis to jeans (in the way of comfort and aesthetic). In fact, for 10 or so months of this year I wore khakis exclusively for casual trousers. I have since picked up a new pair of 501s that I wear occasionally.

In my home state, khakis don't seem to be associated with old men, as jeans are the preferred casual trousers by nearly everyone, young and old.

Khakis instead seem to be associated with being dressed-up---which illustrates the sad state of dress here in Utaw.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ Doggone, my off-the-cuff remarks are being given more weight than I'm used to. Wear whatever's comfortable! Jeans on a cool summer day or khakis on a warm winter one. Jeans if you're working under your sink. Jeans if you find them more comfortable than khakis for whatever reason. Jeans if you really want to impress someone you know doesn't like khkais. I'm just saying that if you're open to reasons other than other people's expectations, comfort deserves a thought. And if the key question is how it goes over with the ladies, I think there are women out there who prefer a man who has something on his mind other than "How does this go over with the ladies?"

EDIT: I do that that wearing both jeans and khakis at the same time should be done sparingly.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Kurt N said:


> ^^ Yeah, but what do you say on the "No" side of this philosophical question? If you're not allowed to invoke practical considerations, like comfort, what are you supposed to say that will count with "the younger set"? If the only consideration that's allowed to count is peer pressure, why even have this discssion?


My short-form response was that I met, dated, and married my wife after banning jeans from my wardrobe. We were both in college when we met. Obviously, there are some women for whom the lack of jeans is not a deal-killer.

The slightly fuller response would be that there are women who like jeans and women who hate jeans, and many more who don't care excessively about what a guy is wearing. If you're just looking to "date" a lot of women, then you may want to figure out what the most common view in your target demographic is. If you're looking to find someone that you can be happy with over the long haul, you should wear what you like... if you'd rather be in chinos, then the ones that insist on jeans aren't for you, anyway.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

^ I hesitate to say this, but...I think we agree exactly!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> Here we are 20 years ago when we were about 40 years old, both wearing jeans. I think it would be best if we left references to class out of the discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You two look fine, cute together and happy.

You would look even better with REAL PANTS ON!! ic12337:


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

I really don't think the issue is so cut and dry. Just as khaki's look terribly square and out of place in a night club setting, jeans are too casual for upscale restaurants nicer places to enjoy a cocktail. 

As far as women's preferences go, I think many consider "khakis" to be boring because they are not accustomed to seeing them done correctly.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't know why so many think of this as an either/or situation. I know that many here think of me as a member of the any thing goes denim clad crowd; however, there are 10 pairs of khakis hanging in my closet and only 4 pairs of denim jeans. I like and wear them both.

Cruiser


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't wear jeans. I mostly rotate between khakis, corduroy, brushed twill, and flannels. It's not that I find jeans particularly distasteful or low class. It's that they are ubiquitous. There are some people I know from work who I have never seen in anything other than jeans. Are they wearing jeans because they like the style, or are they just waving a white flag? Jeans can be worn well and worn poorly, but poorly seems to be the default choice. I suppose why I avoid jeans is because denim seems to be the clothing agnostic's answer to the daily dilemma of covering one's private parts.


----------



## Marcus Brody (Oct 11, 2008)

As a number of people have said, I think that you can still look young while wearing khakis, but you have to do it the right way. In contrast to cuffdaddy's recommendation that you find a pair of pants that will hold a crease, I think the best way to go here is to find a nice pair of flat-front, uncreased chinos for casual situations. Choose a color that has some depth to it and then wear some casual earthtones or blues with it along with a pair of brown leather shoes. I don't think you'd be mistaken for an old man like this.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Karma?*

Georges Marciano, instigator of Guess? jeans, who is widely credited (blamed?) for jeans becoming a fashion standard, has fallen on hard times, according to today's LA Times:

https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-marciano15-2009dec15,0,6182167.story

It's mostly self-inflicted, it seems, and is a fit topic for shadenfreude


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> You two look fine, cute together and happy.
> You would look even better with REAL PANTS ON!!


OK, just to set the record straight we didn't always wear jeans. Sometimes we actually wore grown up clothes. Didn't want to but hey, you do what you got to do. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> OK, just to set the record straight we didn't always wear jeans. Sometimes we actually wore grown up clothes. Didn't want to but hey, you do what you got to do. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA!!

I bet you still have jeans on your lower half!! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Marcus Brody said:


> As a number of people have said, I think that you can still look young while wearing khakis, but you have to do it the right way. In contrast to cuffdaddy's recommendation that you find a pair of pants that will hold a crease, I think the best way to go here is to find a nice pair of flat-front, uncreased chinos for casual situations. Choose a color that has some depth to it and then wear some casual earthtones or blues with it along with a pair of brown leather shoes. I don't think you'd be mistaken for an old man like this.


Good advice. A pair of pants cut to ensure lines radiating from the crotch and across the thighs seems to be the mark of the young, modern man. Along with a "bed head" hairdo.

Once my daughter gets old enough to tell me that I'm old, I plan to begin wearing pajama bottoms to the store and even the office to counteract the problem.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Oh, dear Lord, this thread is so, SO boring. Let's face it: Most khakis and the great majority of jeans look like all the other khakis and jeans.
To say that the wearing of khakis makes a guy look like an 'old man" is totally ludicrous to those like myself who were in college in the late 50's- pre-hippie 60's, when most undergrads wore them routinely. in my opinion, the undergrads then looked more MATURE than the bedenimed ones of today, but I never thought that looking mature was a bad thing.
Can AAAC PLEASE return to the discussion of the finer aspects of the art of wearing clothes??


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's a compromise: how about wearing pants that are made like jeans, but from khaki material?

Something like this:

https://blog.denimtherapy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/ag-angel-beige-shimmer.jpg


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Avers said:


> Here's a compromise: how about wearing pants that are made like jeans, but from khaki material?
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> https://blog.denimtherapy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/ag-angel-beige-shimmer.jpg


Asking the dumb question, but whats the difference in cut between a jean and khaki? I know most jeans come in that ugly low-rise, but some don't.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Must this thread continue? Please, please let it end-I'm dying of boredom.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I don't know why so many think of this as an either/or situation. I know that many here think of me as a member of the any thing goes denim clad crowd; however, there are 10 pairs of khakis hanging in my closet and only 4 pairs of denim jeans. I like and wear them both.
> 
> Cruiser


I am in *complete* agreement. We, here at AAAC, will debate things like this down to the most excruciating minutiae and it make no sense. Khaki is not denim they are nothing alike. Furthermore it's my hope that the vast majority of my fellow members dress the way they do to please themselves.

The next poll or thread like this should be entitled: "Apples or Oranges The Debate Continues."


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

Leighton said:


> Asking the dumb question, but whats the difference in cut between a jean and khaki? I know most jeans come in that ugly low-rise, but some don't.


Khakis are cut more like dress trousers.

Jeans have pockets attached on the back and some have rivets.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Well, then . . .*



rsmeyer said:


> Must this thread continue? Please, please let it end-I'm dying of boredom.


. . . buzz off:icon_smile_big:



Leighton said:


> Asking the dumb question, but whats the difference in cut between a jean and khaki? I know most jeans come in that ugly low-rise, but some don't.





Avers said:


> Khakis are cut more like dress trousers.
> 
> Jeans have pockets attached on the back and some have rivets.


Also, most jeans (at least all the ones I've ever seen) have the basically horizontal, or slightly slanted, "western" front pocket style. Additionally, the seams are double fold, if that's the right term, and double stitched, which makes alterations somewhat of a specialty.


----------

